# A question about bell bottoms for hippies...



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I understand that the first hippies probably found bell bottoms to wear at navy surplus stores, though even that may be an incorrect supposition.

Where did hippies get bell bottom pants that were not military surplus? Who first sold them in stores as new merchandise? Were they manufactured or were they originally handcrafted as specialty items?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonny and Cher brought on this craze, as far as I remember. Then, it was off to the races once the teens saw them wearing them.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I understand that the first hippies probably found bell bottoms to wear at navy surplus stores, though even that may be an incorrect supposition.
> 
> Where did hippies get bell bottom pants that were not military surplus? Who first sold them in stores as new merchandise? Were they manufactured or were they originally handcrafted as specialty items?


I don't understand the question. Are you inquiring initially say 1968 to1970 or after that? AS I remember things the trend came from the bottom up as opposed to Dr. G's view.

With the advent of hippies wearing work boot and Frye™ boot "kids" split their straight leg jeans putting on or more easily to put over their boots. People ("Moms?) started to insert extra material "patches" into the bottom of their jeans.

Other people liked the look and inserted or had mom insert extra material into their jeans to wear over their "JB's" sandals.

The "fad'" was noticed by the designers and the fact the fashion industry was not being looked to for direction in what to wear the industry jumped on the band wagon. Same thing happened when grunge became fashionable.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

They sewed triangles into jeans, thereby creating bell bottoms.

People, do some research.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Good question. No idea what the answer is. But your reminded me just now.

In the early 70s we had these ridiculous things we called "elephant pants." Jeans that were snug at the waist and then quickly flared out into massive legs. If you could cover your shoes entirely with these suckers you had it down pat. We wore them over unlaced work boots. Bonus points if you could almost step on your own trailing trouser legs, thereby fraying them all the quicker. We thought ourselves infinitely cool.

I still wake up in a cold sweat from time to time.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Now they wear "shorts" that are like that. XX)


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

iJohnHenry said:


> Now they wear "shorts" that are like that. XX)


Word.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

BigDL said:


> Are you inquiring initially say 1968 to1970 or after that?


The earliest adopters. I think there's footage of people wearing them as early as 1964.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Max said:


> Good question. No idea what the answer is. But your reminded me just now.
> 
> In the early 70s we had these ridiculous things we called "elephant pants." Jeans that were snug at the waist and then quickly flared out into massive legs. If you could cover your shoes entirely with these suckers you had it down pat. We wore them over unlaced work boots. Bonus points if you could almost step on your own trailing trouser legs, thereby fraying them all the quicker. We thought ourselves infinitely cool.
> 
> I still wake up in a cold sweat from time to time.


you reminded me of the thing kids did to fit straight legged jeans over boots. That was before "stove pipe" jeans was to buy longer jeans and cut off the bottoms. If you had say a 30" inseam you would buy jeans with a 34" or 35" inseam cut them off to 30" this would allow your jeans to fray at the bottom. 

Another fashion trend that developed from this was if you cut your jeans too short you had to lower the jeans on your hips to have your jeans look like correct length thus the low rise hip hugger jeans were "invented" and later manufactured.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Macfury said:


> The earliest adopters. I think there's footage of people wearing them as early as 1964.


Ahh! in 1964 these pants would have been worn by the beat generation of hipsters. Your question asked about hippies (admittedly an evolution of the beatnics)  who only came into being in latter 1966 and especially in 1967. By 1968 this crowd had evolved into Yippies and had become mainstream to be just many if not most kids.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peace and love everyone.

YouTube - Sonny and Cher - I Got You Babe 1965


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bring back the 60's ................

YouTube - The mamas and the papas - California dreamin

YouTube - The Mamas and the Papas - I Saw Her Again


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Peace and love everyone.
> 
> YouTube - Sonny and Cher - I Got You Babe 1965


This was after their stint as Caesar and Cleo. Sonny took "street fashion" to give them cred with the target audience . Nice memory thanks Dr. G


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BigDL, the hits keep happening here on the Rock on the Rock, ehMacLand's favorite oldies station, CFUN.

YouTube - The Mamas And The Papas - You Baby

YouTube - Scott MacKenzie - San Francisco


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This one goes out to HowEver ...............

YouTube - Do You Believe in Magic?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iJH, here's one for you as well ....................

YouTube - sound of silence


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I am pleased to see you are respecting CanCon in your musical programing DR.G


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

And now for that Yorkville, Jesus Freak vibe:

YouTube - OCEAN - "Put Your Hand In The Hand" (1971)


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Macfury said:


> And now for that Yorkville, Jesus Freak vibe:
> 
> YouTube - OCEAN - "Put Your Hand In The Hand" (1971)


Yeah! More CanCon even from stage right.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Is retro CanCom now NeoCon?


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## penguin456 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey Max, you're causing a flashback, dude!


> In the early 70s we had these ridiculous things we called "elephant pants."


Used to wear them with high heeled running shoes! Nightmares!


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Macfury said:


> And now for that Yorkville, Jesus Freak vibe:
> 
> YouTube - OCEAN - "Put Your Hand In The Hand" (1971)


Sometimes yes but thankfully in Canada, Ehmacland and this thread mostly no.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This goes out to our good friend, Macfury. Joy to the world, mon ami. Paix.

YouTube - Three Dog Night Joy To The World


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

And for BigDL, you are one of us, man. Paix, mon ami.

YouTube - Animals - The House Of The Rising Sun


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Max, my man, you are not forgotten. Peace, brother.

YouTube - The Byrds - Turn! Turn! Turn!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MCB, feel the groove, man. Peace and love. 

YouTube - The Byrds - Mr. Tambourine Man (quite rare 1965 clip)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This one goes out to all those who feel trapped in their jobs, in a bad relationship, or in a country that does not care about your individuality. 

"For each and every underdog .............", this one is for you.

YouTube - Bob Dylan - Chimes of Freedom 1964 live


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Dr. G, thank you. I like the Byrds... loved their contribution to _Easy Rider_ too... _Wasn't born to follow._


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Max said:


> ...In the early 70s we had these ridiculous things we called "elephant pants"...


Thanks for the memories... I think...


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

LOL

I just had to share. I didn't even mention the super long hair and the red and black lumberjack jackets. I was, you see, being _merciful_.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

And for everybody in high school it was _de rigeur_ to wear work boots along with their lumberjack jackets. My jacket wasn't red & black - it was blue & black. My hair was only down to my shoulders. I was such a damn rebel wasn't I.

My older sisters were the ones who personally suffered through the elephant pants phase however in retrospect, in our household we were all put in a special kind of misery by this fashion trend but just didn't know it at the time.

Paradoxically, if I had a time machine I'd head straight back to that era for an extended sojourn.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

I had a pair of pants that were skin tight down to the knees and then flared out in these ridiculously huge bell bottoms which must have been 3 feet in circumference. Stylin', man. 

We also added the triangles to our jeans. And in the 70s my sister had a pair of platform boots that must have added 6" to her height. Of course the jeans still had to go to ground level when wearing those boots. It's a wonder she never broke an ankle.

And then there were the bibbed hot pants ... I've actually seen guys walk into walls.

My fashion memory of the 70s is of the big puffy 'Woods' downfilled jackets, although I still have a red and black checked flannel shirt ...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Dr. G, you rock!

The music and culture from back then is my favorite! I would have made a good hippy if I were hatched earlier."

MCB, if you try, with a little help from your friends, we could make you an honorary hippy ............... even if you sing out of tune.

YouTube - Joe Cocker Live at Woodstock 1969


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Dr. G, thank you. I like the Byrds... loved their contribution to Easy Rider too... Wasn't born to follow."

Max, follow the open road. You just might lead us all to the chasm where the rivers of our vision flow into one another. Paix, mon ami.

YouTube - The Byrds - I Wasn't Born To Follow (Easy Rider)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An oldie but a goodie ............. with questions that still need to be asked and answered. Paix, mes amis.

YouTube - BOB DYLAN - BLOWIN´ IN THE WIND (LIVE NEWPORT FOLK FESTIVAL)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Paradoxically, if I had a time machine I'd head straight back to that era for an extended sojourn." Doug, lest we forget .............. Be grateful that you were of not in the US at that age. I was, and it still haunts me. Paix, mon ami.

YouTube - Vietnam - A Hard Rain's A Gonna Fall


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I think Dr. G is feeling groovy. LOL


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kps, very true. Simon and Garfunkel graduated from my high school four years before me. They were Tom and Jerry back in 1957.

I have walked across the 59th Street Bridge back in the days when you could walk across that bridge.

YouTube - The 59th Street Bridge Song - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Some of S&G's best songs, not their hits.

YouTube - Leaves That Are Green

YouTube - He Was My Brother

YouTube - A Poem On The Underground Wall


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

And now we are reduced to this.

YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel - Old Friends


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

All too true, iJH. Youth is wasted on the young, even back then. If I knew then what I know now ................................... Paix, mon ami.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Well, never much much into Simon & Garfunkle, much more into this:

YouTube - The Doors - People are Strange

YouTube - Janis Joplin - Summertime (Live Gröna Lund 1969)

YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower Live! Isle Of Wight

YouTube - Don't Eat The Yellow Snow - FRANK ZAPPA


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I was in high school in backwater Hamilton Ontario in the early 70s when bell bottoms hadn't quite moved on to the next fashion trend. By that point bell-bottoms had morphed in "flared" pants that business guys were wearing with jackets.

I don't specifically remember "elephant pants" but I do remember something called "bag pants" that might be the same thing. These came in around the same time that platform boots and shoes started to become popular, as well as something called "body shirts". 

Body shirts were shirts that had darts in the back to make them form-fitting at the waist. They looked horrible on anyone who wasn't absolutely rake-thin, all of us pudgy teenagers wore them anyway because ... well, because.

I had an office job right after I finished high-school where I had to wear a tie. I still flinch when I think about me in my clip-on bow tie, form-fitting body shirt, huge wool plaid bag pants, covering the tips of my bright red and orange leather 3-inch heeled platform boots. Complementing that was my thin early attempts at mutton-chop sideburns and whispy moustache with a mullet-like "shag" haircut.  

< ... shudder ... >

OK, I think I've debased myself enough for one day.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Found some pics of 70s men's fashion - yikes!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

GA, I have to admit that I never had the money to buy into those sorts of men's fashions. Lucky me.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> GA, I have to admit that I never had the money to buy into those sorts of men's fashions. Lucky me.


I remember that my platform shoes, much like the one's in the pic, cost me $40. That was expensive then. That was a big chunk of my week's pay, since I made $104 per week in '75. Funny, I probably could have qualified for a mortgage then.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I made $104 per week in '75. Funny, I probably could have qualified for a mortgage then." Up until this past month, you could have qualified for a mortgage for a large home in Victoria or Vancouver, at least in the US. $1 million mortgage, no money down, no payments for the first six month, 1.9% interest for the first two years ............................ 19.75% interest after that time period is over.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

kps said:


> I think Dr. G is feeling groovy. LOL


Actually Most of this music is probably still on the TOP 10 list in Newfoundland-Labrador, thats why it comes easy for Dr. G.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Actually Most of this music is probably still on the TOP 10 list in Newfoundland-Labrador, thats why it comes easy for Dr. G." You got that right, jamesB. 

And the hits keep happening here at CFUN. Come to NL for the heat in the summer YouTube - Lovin' Spoonful - Summer In The City and stay for a lifetime. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Come to St.John's if you want to feel the magic, and wander around North America's oldest city in a daydream. "The magic is in the music", and the music of rock and roll will be within you forever.

YouTube - Do You Believe in Magic?

YouTube - Lovin' Spoonful - Daydream


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I want to phone in for a prize. How many-eth caller wins a free smoked cod, and a frisbee with the station name on it?


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> "Actually Most of this music is probably still on the TOP 10 list in Newfoundland-Labrador, thats why it comes easy for Dr. G." You got that right, jamesB.
> 
> And the hits keep happening here at CFUN. Come to NL for the heat in the summer YouTube - Lovin' Spoonful - Summer In The City and stay for a lifetime. Paix.


The only CFUN I'm familiar with is "CFUN 1410 VANCOUVER", a most popular station ever since the early 60's.
jb.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"The only CFUN I'm familiar with is "CFUN 1410 VANCOUVER", a most popular station ever since the early 60's." jb, this is CFUN 590 here in ehMacLand. We are located in The Shang thread, and have a great time.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury, if you are the 7th caller, and can name our mystery person, you shall win the prize.

Who was the last living "Father of Confederation" in Canada?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Macfury, if you are the 7th caller, and can name our mystery person, you shall win the prize.
> 
> Who was the last living "Father of Confederation" in Canada?


Joey


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Come to St.John's if you want to feel the magic, and wander around North America's oldest city in a daydream. "The magic is in the music", and the music of rock and roll will be within you forever.
> 
> YouTube - Do You Believe in Magic?
> 
> YouTube - Lovin' Spoonful - Daydream


OHHH! Scary! Sounds like the major plot points of a Stephen King book turned into a movie.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

jamesB said:


> The only CFUN I'm familiar with is "CFUN 1410 VANCOUVER", a most popular station ever since the early 60's.
> jb.


On a clear night we used to be able to pickup 14-CFUN from Vancouver as it bounced off the atmosphere & back down to southern Alberta.

Man, that was back in the 70's. Lotta water under the bridge. Haven't thought of them since then. Kewl.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe if I fire-up my crystal set, I can pull-in CFUN-590. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We have a winner in rgray. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iJH, at 250,000 watts (five times the average), we are heard in South Africa, New Zealand and Alaska.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> We have a winner in rgray. Kudos.


The line was busy and rgray beat me to it!!

Next time I will dial the first six digits of the prize line as the contest is announced.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury, what is the furthest easterly point in North America? Hint, it is where we have out secret CFUN radio tower.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Why it's Cape Fear...I mean Spear!


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

MazterCBlazter said:


> The 60's, awakening of an enlightened consciousness among the masses.
> 
> Fantastic and thoughtful deep music.
> 
> ...


The real problem is... it's hard to see the forest for the trees.

There are some very amazing artists out there, but it takes patience to find them. They aren't always on the buffet menu.

Also, judging current artists is hinged on what came beforehand. They are often judged by being derivative of past artists, and it's easy to see how that can happen. (is it a rip-off, or is it an influence?)

Anyways, I kind of agree... something totally new is rare, but there are a lot of good artists still out there. The story is more about our patience in finding them.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cape Spear, NL, it is, Macfury. Your CFUN coffee mug will be coming your way via Doxie Express. Kukos.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"The 60's, awakening of an enlightened consciousness among the masses.

Fantastic and thoughtful deep music.

Four decades later, the music culture and economy has gone backwards and downhill since then.

Bush Jr. gets voted in twice, as if George Sr. wasn't enough.

Global consciousness and awareness has gone back to sleep.

Sad."

Amen, brother. Keep the faith. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Richard Milhous Nixon.

Enough said.



Dr.G. said:


> "The 60's, awakening of an enlightened consciousness among the masses.
> 
> Fantastic and thoughtful deep music.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

HowEver, good point. Still, I was not able to vote for him back in 1968. I was old enough to go and fight in Vietnam, but not to vote as to whom might be the next president.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Mama always said 'Stupid is as stupid does'."


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

MazterCBlazter said:


> No, they voted him in and then voted him in again????


The first one, yes, the second one, maybe.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iJH, I thought that the first election was a "maybe" (i.e., he did not actually win) and the second one was the election that he won by a small margin.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

I will defer to your dual-citizenship on this one.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Merci, mon ami. We will send you a CFUN tote-bag for being so generous. You also get to choose our next song ................ what's that? You want to hear the Everly Brothers sing "Bye Bye Love"? Your wish is our command. Enjoy.

YouTube - The Everly Brothers - Bye Bye Love


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, the hits keep happening here at CFUN, ehMacLand's #1 Goldie Oldies station, with 250,000 big watts coming to you from Cape Spear, NL. 

Now, a real oldie from way back in 1959, sung by The Clovers. Yes, it is, it's "Love Potion Number Nine".

YouTube - Love Potion No. Nine-The Clovers-1959


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Going to call it a night soon. So, roll up the carpet, kick off your penny loafers, and turn down the lights. You should also take the one you love tenderly in your arms and move to the music. Just don't let the smoke get into your eyes ..................... Yes, it is The Platters from 50 years ago.

YouTube - Smoke Gets In Your Eyes-The Platters-1958


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This is Stan "The Man" Levitan signing off. Got to go to the hop with Danny And The Juniors. See you later, alligator ................ after a while, crocodile.

YouTube - At The Hop-Danny And The Juniors-original song-1957


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Physician (sort of), heal thyself. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

GOOD MORNING, ehMacLand!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is your morning drive man, Dr.G. (aka, Marc in the Morning). Wake up and feel the heat ...................

YouTube - Martha & the Vandellas - Heatwave


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

For those of you already on the road, we go to Chopper Dan with a helicopter report .......................

"Marc ............... it's really crowded on the 985 ............ crowded also on the 726 ....................... no one seems to be on the 410 ................. look at all of the pretty birds."

Thanks, Chopper Dan. Keep flying high .....................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Here is a request from John, over in Sleepy Meadows. It goes out to "you know who you are". So, ykwya, this one is for you ..............

YouTube - Ronettes - Be My baby


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

To all the men and women who serve our country at home and abroad, this one is for all of you .............. boys AND girls in harm's way.


YouTube - soldier boy -the shirelles-


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

YouTube - Good Morning Vietnam


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I appreciate that CFUN still plays the anthem on opening and closing.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

True, Macfury, in both official languages for both borders. Dual-citizenship has its perks, n'est pas? Paix, mon ami.

YouTube - O Canada

YouTube - Canada's anthem with lyrics

YouTube - Oh Canada! (French) Celine Dion

YouTube - National Anthem USA

YouTube - United States of America Anthem (The Star-Spangled Banner)


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Why can't I find the Indian Chief???  

I wanna adjust my set.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Look no more:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iJH, CFUN is the radio arm of ehMacLand Communications.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Whatever.

It worked. Much better now.

Thanks SINC.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MCB, that is talk radio and is only for a segment of Canada. CFUN blasts out from Cape Spear, NL, to Victoria, BC, to Alert, Nunavut, to South Africa, Chile, and to New Zealand. Not much talk, just the golden hits many of us grew up with.

YouTube - 60S PERSONALITY FUN RADIO RETURNS TO THE AIRWAVES


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We keep the hits coming your way ................

YouTube - oldies but goodies, pt. 1 - a time sweep of number one hits


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MCB, we broadcast here in this thread. Is that "online" enough for you?


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------

